# SIGMA: New 85mm/1.4, new 70-200 stabilized



## Derrel (Feb 20, 2010)

Today, Feb. 20, 2010, Sigma announced a new version of its 70-200mm f/2.8 lens--this one with their Optical Stabilizer system, and a new type of low-dispersion glass, as well as a new 85mm f/1.4 EX-DG prime lens. Both lenses will work on FX as well as DX-sized sensors, as well as 35mm film SLRs.

I think the new 85mm will be attractive to many people who want a modern, fast-aperture 85mm lens, but cannot handle the very high cost of manufacturer's offerings in the high-speed 85mm category.

With Nikon and Canon 70200mm f/2.8 stabilized lenses approach the mid-two thousand dollar range at MSRP, I think SIgma will sell a lot of its new 70-200 f/2.8 lens to those who want a stabilized lens, but do not have the $2,300 or so it costs to buy one from the various camera makers.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 20, 2010)

I am guessing they did not announce prices yet? I am very interested in the 70-200mm! Cant wait to find out how much its going to cost.


----------



## Moe (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep, definitely interested. Thanks for posting this, I thought it was just a rumor.


----------



## Montana (Feb 20, 2010)

Kinda curious about the 85.  Wonder if it will have all the focus issues the 50 did.  But if it performs any where near the 50mm, it should be a big hit!  

Kinda cool that it falls in between the two Canon lens in aperture.  1.2, 1.4, 1.8.  Choice is good.  hopefully Sigma gets some control over their quality as of late.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 21, 2010)

I like my Nikon 80-200, so i'll stick with that, i don't like how far out the zoom ring is on the new sigma is anyway, the 70-200VR IMO is still too far out. 

I'm more curious on the 85mm. I hope it doesn't feel too big. I'm still waiting for Nikon to hopefully make an AF-S 85mm f/1.8 with a rounded diaphragm, just because of cost and size. and the current 85 1.8 is sharper than the 1.4 when stopped down.

That 8-16 sounds CRAZY. i'd love to use one of those!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 21, 2010)

If that's true I'm sending my new 70-200 back and waiting.

Or maybe keep what I have and start saving for that 85mm, yummy.

What to do, what to do...


----------



## gl600 (Feb 21, 2010)

Any idea *when *these are coming out?

I just got the Sigma 18-50 f/2.8 macro... the OS could be useful.
Also just got the Nikon 80-200... maybe I will want the OS on that as well???


----------



## NateWagner (Feb 21, 2010)

I think the OS is much more useful particularly in longer ranges (such as towards 150 or 200) when it lets you get down to say a 1/60 shutter speed handheld. 

So, the OS works with the Sony in camera shake... I wonder if that means it will be hand holdable even lower, say to 1/8 or 1/4 second at 200mm. That would be amazing.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2010)

gl600 said:


> Any idea *when *these are coming out?
> 
> I just got the Sigma 18-50 f/2.8 macro... the OS could be useful.
> Also just got the Nikon 80-200... maybe I will want the OS on that as well???




I have seen no dates associated with the press releases for any of the new or updated Sigma lenses. However, May and June are big,big camera-buying months, with father's day, graduations, and family vacation times all running together,so if Sigma is smart, they'll try and have these new lenses ready for sale by May. Prices are also still not being mentioned.


----------



## gl600 (Feb 21, 2010)

I wonder what the difference in quality will be between the new Sigma 70-200 and the Nikon 80-200 (which I have).
So curious... can't wait to see more info on these lenses.


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2010)

Even more sigma goodness!

An image stabilised 50-500mm f4.5-6.3
Sigma stabilizes 50-500mm ultra-telezoom: Digital Photography Review

An image stabilized 17-50mm f2.8
Sigma releases 17-50mm F2.8 EX DC OS HSM: Digital Photography Review

And a super-wide 8-16mm f4.5-5.6
Sigma goes ultrawide with 8-16mm F4.5-5.6 DC: Digital Photography Review

And to top it off Lens Rentals have this to say
LensRentals.com - Lens Repair Data 3.5

and dpreview articles on the two already mentioned new sigma options
Sigma launches stabilized 70-200mm F2.8 telezoom: Digital Photography Review
Sigma releases 85mm F1.4 EX DG HSM: Digital Photography Review
Go Sigma go!


----------



## MrLogic (Feb 21, 2010)

How does Sigma's image stabilization compare to Nikon's VR II?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 21, 2010)

My experience with Sigma's OS has been excellent and at least on par with the original VR, I don't have any experience with VRII however.


----------



## blash (Feb 21, 2010)

Three questions:

1) When do these come out?
2) How much will they cost compared to used Nikon variants?
3) How does their image quality compare with Nikon variants?

Without these questions answered the announcements are useless.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 21, 2010)

blash said:


> Three questions:
> 
> 1) When do these come out?
> 2) How much will they cost compared to used Nikon variants?
> ...



Lol how are the announcements useless? We know these lenses are coming now and I am personally going to wait for the OS version of the 70-200 sigma lens to come out before I make my big lens purchase.  

The prices, release dates and reviews will come later....


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm going to throw in a guess:
70-200 @ $1199 and $699 for the 85mm.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 21, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> I'm going to throw in a guess:
> 70-200 @ $1199 and $699 for the 85mm.



I think those are pretty good guesses but I am hoping the 70-200 is a little cheaper then that. Or at the very least lowers the price of the current sigma 70-200 f2.8.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 21, 2010)

Kinda sucks because I just got their current 70-200 late last week and need one for a wedding in May.

GAH!


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 21, 2010)

I was currently in the process of saving up for that one but I might be saving a little longer now .

How do you like it?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 21, 2010)

I love it so far, feels solid and focus is very fast.


----------



## 250Gimp (Feb 21, 2010)

I hope their new 17-50 f2.8 OS lense is equal to the canon 17-55 f2.8, and cheaper!


----------



## epp_b (Feb 23, 2010)

Any idea when they're going to release pricing for these?  That 8-16 is jawdroppingly wide and the 70-200 OS could be very interesting if it can compete with Nikon's 70-200, even the older VR I.

I tried the current Sigma 70-200 a little while ago and was somewhat unimpressed after experimenting with Nikon's 70-200 and 80-200.  If you actually look at the two Sigma 70-200's side-by-side (current version and the new OS version), you'll see that they are a completely different design.  The new OS model also has nano-coating, so I'm hoping it's a new optical design.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 23, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> I'm going to throw in a guess:
> 70-200 @ $1199 and $699 for the 85mm.


I think that's a pretty good guess on the 70-200, but the 85 is going to be _alot_ more expensive than that. 

I bet the 85 is about 1000-1200 bucks.


----------



## icassell (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm hoping the new OS Bigma is at least as good as the non-OS version.  If so, I'll probably get it.


----------



## t bone (Feb 23, 2010)

If this lens is anything like the 50mm 1.4, the game is on. I only one one Sigma, but can't wait to buy the 85mm 1.4. Go Sigma go


----------



## AdamGlick (May 17, 2010)

Sigma is taking pre-orders on the new 70-200 OS lens at *$1699*

589109 Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM Auto Focus Telephoto Zoom Lens for Pentax AF


-Adam Glick

adamglick.net/Photography


----------



## Sebastian Riel Ph. (Jul 19, 2010)

It's official I found the lens on their site today 85mm F1.4 EX DG HSM - Standard Prime Lenses - SigmaPhoto.com  They don't list a price though.


----------

